# Little Parish School House - May 2013



## UE-OMJ (May 30, 2013)

A lovely little old parish school house, abandoned and hiding amongst the trees and ivy in a little place called Shirburn.

There really isnt any good info to be found online except this paragraph on wiki which says it all really...



> A parish school had been established by 1808. By 1871 it was described as occupying a cottage that had been converted into a schoolhouse. In 1946 it was reorganised as a junior school, and older pupils went to school in Chinnor. In 1950 Shirburn school was closed.




This is my first explore and report since the birth of my son (he is 3 weeks old now) - I've been a bit quiet on here recently but I hope to get back into the swing of it again. I really enjoyed this explore (solo). It's amazing how quickly you forget the feelings of being in a place like this, knowing you shouldn't really be there, but appreciating it never-the-less - and trying to not get spotted getting in and out.

...and I think I'm out of practice - anyone who knows here will agree access isnt tricky but I managed to get stuck, then I got cramp in my leg half way in, and then spent the first 10 mins stomping around the place trying to walk it off  At least the exit was more polished.

I was passing here on my way home from work today, so it would have been rude not to have popped in...

I hope you enjoy the pics.


























































































































































Lol, I still have my work shirt on 







Cheers


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 30, 2013)

Great pictures love the fireplace and congratulations on the new edition to the family.


----------



## steve2109 (May 30, 2013)

Good stuff mate, thought it was only me that normally struggles on entry ! looks a good little explore


----------



## flyboys90 (May 31, 2013)

Its decaying nicely and the fireplaces are still there??great pics.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 31, 2013)

Looks like a great mooch! Nice shots. Congratulations aswell! A few sleepless nights for you during the next few months then


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 31, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Looks like a great mooch! Nice shots. Congratulations aswell! A few sleepless nights for you during the next few months then



Thankyou  Although this last year of exploring has prepared me well for getting up at 3am!


----------



## mrtoby (May 31, 2013)

well done on making a baby mate! The colours of that greeny blue room look amazing. Good job as always sir.


----------



## MrGruffy (Jun 1, 2013)

What a waste ,lovely old building falling to bits,great pics.


----------



## NakedEye (Jun 1, 2013)

REALLY enjoyed that - BIG thanks for sharing....absolutely love the clothes pegs photos [and many others by the way] you've done her proud my friend well done for battling the cramp [not had that experience yet  ] and congrats on the new born....it'll be soon time to introduce her/him to the wonders of abandoned buildings and buy that first camera!!!!
By the way, I noticed on pics 4,8, & 9 [esp 9] you have the annoying cyan light problem at the window frames where there are bursts of light...I have this problem sometimes since acquiring my D7000 but never had it before on the D70...what camera do you use? I find this light problem frustrating and has only reduced slightly since I discarded my UV filters which were a fortune....just wondering...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you 
It's only an entry level D3100 so I cant really complain.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2013)

Awww... congrats from both of us. Hope your wife and the new little one are both doing well. 

great little explore there too!


----------



## Bones out (Jun 2, 2013)

How cool is that!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thats a great looking place!

Congratulations on the new addition to the family too


----------

